# Smoking Pot after you have DP?



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

I honestly don't think I could smoke at this point, but have any of you guys been able to toke up without feeling insane after you're onset? And if so, do you just do it in small amounts every now and then?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

ive just quirt after 3 /4 years of smoking nearly everyday. And i dont want to smoke again, unless i fall back into deep DP, i dont think i will smoke it again.

once you see the negative things it can do to you, theres really no point. i hope i dont fall back into the trap.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hehe, so you wait (lets not hope so) until your DP might come back to smoke weed? Myself I wait until my DP goes away so I can smoke moderate amounts of weed. Are you saying smoking weed helps when you are suffering from dpd or that when you are suffering from dpd you are like "fcuk it, im already suffering so might aswell smoke" ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Mcren said:


> I honestly don't think I could smoke at this point, but have any of you guys been able to toke up without feeling insane after you're onset? And if so, do you just do it in small amounts every now and then?


I smoked from 14-16 and 16 is when I got DP. I smoked 3-4 bowls a day every day for most of the 2 years. After DP I knew I would be risking it if I smoked again. But it was so ingrained in my personality by then I smoked anyways. Every single time it made DP 100 times worse and progressively bigger delusions and psychosis. But I kept smoked regularly for 2 years more (and 1 later year a couple of times) anyways. The suffering I went through was, I think, just so I could feel SOMETHING.

Actually if I didn't smoke for a month or two, the first time I smoked I got high like it used to be but if I kept smoking it became a major problem. I've been sober now for over 3 years. From alcohol even. Recently I felt like getting drunk but I researched a bit and my meds are not good to take alcohol with.

Sobriety mostly is awesome and I can feel it pumping through my veins.

(BTW Is it just me or has this topic been brought up recently like 3 times already?)

Cheers


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> ive just quirt after 3 /4 years of smoking nearly everyday. And i dont want to smoke again, unless i fall back into deep DP, i dont think i will smoke it again.
> 
> once you see the negative things it can do to you, there's really no point. i hope i don't fall back into the trap.


No, the only reason I sometimes feel the need to smoke goes back to the core reason i started toking up to begin with. I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder and THC is honestly the only thing that periodically made the pain stop. My dp has been pretty much dormant for the last 5/6 months and when I say dormant I mean it's there just not in unbearable amounts.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Hehe, so you wait (lets not hope so) until your DP might come back to smoke weed? Myself I wait until my DP goes away so I can smoke moderate amounts of weed. Are you saying smoking weed helps when you are suffering from dpd or that when you are suffering from dpd you are like "fcuk it, im already suffering so might aswell smoke" ?


No, the only reason I sometimes feel the need to smoke goes back to the core reason i started toking up to begin with. I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder and THC is honestly the only thing that periodically made the pain stop. My dp has been pretty much dormant for the last 5/6 months and when I say dormant I mean it's there just not in unbearable amounts.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I can smoke loads of weed in the run of a day and it does not make me feel weird at all it just makes me really mellow. No return of dp/dr at all. Also it seems to kill my anxiety better sometimes then clonazepam and helps me sleep more then any sleeping pill ever could.

Shrooms also don't bring back my dp/dr at all either. But alcohol does abit so go figure. Probably because it is just neurotoxic garbage.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't smoke weed anymore.
I tried to a little over a month ago it made my DR so bad.
I felt like I was dreaming, felt like my heart was gonna pound outta my chest, thought I was gonna die.
Basically caused a panic attack.

Ugh, I miss just getting high & being able to enjoy it, just once in a while.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Hehe, so you wait (lets not hope so) until your DP might come back to smoke weed? Myself I wait until my DP goes away so I can smoke moderate amounts of weed. Are you saying smoking weed helps when you are suffering from dpd or that when you are suffering from dpd you are like "fcuk it, im already suffering so might aswell smoke" ?


kind of like what you said.
but i think its more to do with ive not given this a chance before, so if this works, then obviously the weed was fuelling my dp thoughts, i still have a little dose of DR lingering, but not very extreme, and sometimes things will just look ''right'' all of a sudden, and this makes me smile.

alot of my deep, powerful negative, intruding thoughts have left me pretty much, unless i get very anxious and start over working my brain, but ive noticed (apart from today because i have a cold coming on), that the pressure in the brain seems to be fading, and im not always thinking negative, i mostly have that innocent happy feeling in my mind.

if DP does come back, then i know this wasnt the answer for me, and if i feel like smoking weed, i guess i would probably smoke it. but then theres another part of me now that just doesnt see the point in smoking anymore.

im trying to think of the effects it gives, and i feel like i dont want it anymore. partly because for what i want right now, i cant smoke weed, as its hindering my abilities.

that weekend there, was soo fun, drinking shit loads...out having a good time, chattin away to everyone, no hangover in the morning, it was a very busy weekend, but a quality one none the less.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> I can smoke loads of weed in the run of a day and it does not make me feel weird at all it just makes me really mellow. No return of dp/dr at all. Also it seems to kill my anxiety better sometimes then clonazepam and helps me sleep more then any sleeping pill ever could.
> 
> Shrooms also don't bring back my dp/dr at all either. But alcohol does abit so go figure. Probably because it is just neurotoxic garbage.


Hey CN nice to see you back on the forum


----------



## kryptobs2000 (Dec 6, 2009)

In my experience marijuana has almost always made it worse. This is _my_ experience though. My DP first happened while I was tripping on psychedelics, likely smoking pot too, and as such I associated drugs with DP. Alcohol, even benzodiazepines, exacerbated it. I'm thinking I might be done with drugs, but again, that's me. I still like drugs, I love the culture, I enjoy being with my friends who smoke. I like to see them happy and if marijuana brings them that, then that is awesome .

From my understanding DP can be caused by anything, literally anything. _You_ are the one who associates negativity and positivity with things, and if something traumatized you it might have brought about your DP. For that reason it may be wise to avoid those things, but face them when, and as best you can, or they will always haunt you.

Sometimes your subconscious will keep these things from you and drugs might help bring those about so you can deal with them. On the other hand you might not be ready to face them either. Your subconscious I've found is very trustworthy, and generally knows what's best. Trust yourself, if you feel that smoking pot is a good idea then it probably is. If it helps then great, that's exactly what you were going for. If however you find out it makes your condition worse, in my experience, that is a sign that it is bringing up things you might need to deal with. You may feel as though it was a bad idea in retrospect, but that reason you had is as valid as always.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

yah i got my dp/dr and hppd from an overdose of strong shrooms...

my hppd faded 100% and never returned...

my dp/dr (at least i think its dp/dr im not quite sure) is still there but very weak..sometimes i think i only have dp/dr as a symptom of some kind of developed anxiety disorder since its not always present...and i also had panic attacks in the first few month after my onset...

i quit smoking weed after 8 years of smoking heavily everyday..due to the panic attacks and dp/dr it causes me while being high, i stopped...the strange thing is the dp/dr only lasts as long as the panic attack induced by smoking it...

as soon as i felt better i smoked weed every two month for 1- 3 weeks maximum again and quit again for 2 month...but the high wasnt quite the same thing for me since then and i could only smoke small amounts at a time..

i mean it felt great even though..i had some highs where i really laughed as crazy as a mentally insane person..XD..it was fun + more intense than the first time smoking...but i miss to be really stoned again and smoking big amounts would be so nice...i really want it so bad, i would give my right hand for it...i guess i will do it one day again like on my old days...

i also had some heavy drug accidents since my onset..with canna oil and smoking bongs which always ended up in a panic attack or state of anxiety..but was good in the end when i came down + it never worsened my condition at all...

i ask myself how i can face the fear and conquer it until its gone...there must be a way...do you have any ideas


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

I smoked twice with dp. It wasn't really smart but this was before I knew about all this dr/dp stuff. Anyways yea I was with friends both times and I felt on the verge hysteria. Actually scratch that.. I was hysterical. But yeah haven't smoked since, and that was like 6 months ago.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

Smoking pot is/was definitely a major trigger of my DP/DR and the worst I've ever had it was when I was high, which is a reason why I quit about a week ago. But I'm really hoping that I'll be able to start again in a few weeks/months, assuming that I'm feeling normal by then. It'll be a big risk for sure, but my condition isn't so bad that I'm willing to give up quite on it entirely. I love smoking weed with friends, so I'm just going to have to find out. If it sends me back into the f**ing death spiral of depersonalization then I'll know for sure that I can't smoke anymore.

It's definitely going to have to be reggie though, even if my friends protest... I don't think I'd be here if I hadn't smoked such potent stuff.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

People with transient symptoms seem to be triggered by weed. People with symptoms 24/7 seem to enjoy the weed. Basically, I think a weed can intensify whatever mood you are having and trigger less organized thoughts.

For some people with schizophrenia or OCD, weed is an escape. For panic disorder or Borderline, it could be a trigger. I'm not sure about DPD and weed, but it seems discouraged. Alcohol consumption definitely needs to stop in anyone who is having mental problems.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

weed also has the ability to make me panic even in small amounts because of the strain...just the last time i smoked weed...a strain with high cbd raised by a very professional growing and good friend was something i could really enjoy...


----------



## mvr (Apr 26, 2016)

Surfer Rosa said:


> People with transient symptoms seem to be triggered by weed. People with symptoms 24/7 seem to enjoy the weed. Basically, I think a weed can intensify whatever mood you are having and trigger less organized thoughts.


I agree with this. Especially with the last part


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

Surfer Rosa said:


> People with transient symptoms seem to be triggered by weed. People with symptoms 24/7 seem to enjoy the weed. Basically, I think a weed can intensify whatever mood you are having and trigger less organized thoughts.


thats not quite the case with me cause i enjoy small amounts again and i have transient symptoms now + at my first 4 month i had it 24/7 and couldnt enjoy any substance, always had panic attacks and dp/dr like crazy even from a very tiny piece of tobacco...

now i smoke cigs.at least, every day and enjoy the fuck out of it..

as mentioned i smoke weed every now and then but when im not in the mood i hate and wont do it due to mood enhancement...so thats where i agree its no longer a mood changer but a mood enhancer for me..


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2016)

Welp, I gave in and took a couple puffs today. It might have made my DR slightly worse in the short-term, but coupled with the lorazepam and grapefruit juice it was actually pretty much fine. Too soon to say for sure, but it might have even helped a little bit. It probably just made me feel better by relieving my withdrawal, but overall it was nice


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I never had a pleasant experience while intoxicated on cannabis, so I decided to stop it. Pretty radical thinking, eh?


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

DON'T, and I repeat, DON'T smoke weed again. Marijuana is perfectly fine for so many people and can actually help out with a myriad of different conditions. However, for those of us with DP/DR it's a double edged sword. Once you're primed for anxiety, a panic attack, or freaking out on weed it can and WILL happen again the next time you have it.

I was cured from derealization (never had to much DP, albeit a little) for months. Than when I thought I was in the clear I smoked with some friends again while drunk. What proceeded was 2 hours of absolute hell, relentless anxiety, EXTREME depersonalization +DR, panic....etc and so on.

The next day I knew right away that I'd screwed the pooch and had relapsed with DP/DR.

I used to love weed and was a regular user. Now however I won't go near the stuff. Is it worth another relapse?


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

Confusedandtired said:


> DON'T, and I repeat, DON'T smoke weed again. Marijuana is perfectly fine for so many people and can actually help out with a myriad of different conditions. However, for those of us with DP/DR it's a double edged sword. Once you're primed for anxiety, a panic attack, or freaking out on weed it can and WILL happen again the next time you have it.
> 
> I was cured from derealization (never had to much DP, albeit a little) for months. Than when I thought I was in the clear I smoked with some friends again while drunk. What proceeded was 2 hours of absolute hell, relentless anxiety, EXTREME depersonalization +DR, panic....etc and so on.
> 
> ...


a little bit selfish telling people not to smoke weed due to your own incapability of doing so, dont you think?!....just joking...i know its true worry but i had several bad experiences with weed while dp/dr but it was only in the first few month, when i smoked too much or the wrong strain (too much thc) and i will never give up struggling to be able to smoke weed again...it became my teacher...btw. being able to smoke weed again would be a kind of perfect proof for being ultimately cured...so i dont care about a relapse possibility cause if i could fall back to square 1 i wouldnt have learned anything at all in my dp/dr- time...time itself also gets you over dp/dr, through forgetting..but thats the way it will always possibly return as terrifying as in the beginning, one needs to beat dp/dr by learnng about it and gathering experience..thats the only way it wont return as bad as first and maybe even a part of the true cure for dp/dr.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

Well I bit the bullet today and tried smoking a whole blunt of some purp. Excruciatingly awful experience, my DP/DR is worse right now (a few hours after I smoked) than it has been in a couple weeks, even with 0.5mg kpin. Can't even explain how bad it was, my worst experience so far with depersonalization. 

Hopefully this doesn't stunt my recovery too hard, I realize now that it was a terrible, terrible mistake. I really should have listened to you guys. At least now I know for sure that I have to stop for good. I also feel I've made a major breakthrough in terms of dealing with existential thoughts, so that's actually a plus.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

soulsearcher86 said:


> Well I bit the bullet today and tried smoking a whole blunt of some purp. Excruciatingly awful experience, my DP/DR is worse right now (a few hours after I smoked) than it has been in a couple weeks, even with 0.5mg kpin. Can't even explain how bad it was, my worst experience so far with depersonalization.
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't stunt my recovery too hard, I realize now that it was a terrible, terrible mistake. I really should have listened to you guys. At least now I know for sure that I have to stop for good. I also feel I've made a major breakthrough in terms of dealing with existential thoughts, so that's actually a plus.


thats why weed became my teacher because its not just giving anxiety it also gives you some insight while or after the experience... i also had some terrible trips on it but i never support my anxiety i always try to break the rules and i dont always get bad experiences since then..

now i dont want to say smoke weed...in your case its maybe not a good idea cause you get dp/dr long after smoking..i just get it while tripping when i smoke more than a low dose..and you really smoked too much man...even i wouldnt smoke a whole blunt...sry..but are you crazy man...thats way to much cause you have no tolerance and dp which doesnt mix well...anyway im glad you survived


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2016)

Disruption said:


> thats why weed became my teacher because its not just giving anxiety it also gives you some insight while or after the experience... i also had some terrible trips on it but i never support my anxiety i always try to break the rules and i dont always get bad experiences since then..
> 
> now i dont want to say smoke weed...in your case its maybe not a good idea cause you get dp/dr long after smoking..i just get it while tripping when i smoke more than a low dose..and you really smoked too much man...even i wouldnt smoke a whole blunt...sry..but are you crazy man...thats way to much cause you have no tolerance and dp which doesnt mix well...anyway im glad you survived


I'm actually feeling a lot better today. More or less about as recovered as I was before smoking (60-80%), but I still feel like it kinda set me back somehow. Not really sure to be honest because today has been one of my best days in a way, I keep getting flashes of what life was like before DP/DR.

So I agree that it seems to have benefited me in some way but I definitely smoked too much. I was even sharing the blunt, and tapped out after I really started to get scared. I told myself that I was only going to smoke reggie when I came back to weed, but my friend assured me that it wasn't super loud shit even though it was some purp. I don't blame him though because he is a heavy smoker and what is strong to him is not even close to what is to most people.

I am admittedly still holding out hope that I will be able to return to weed one day, but when I do it will absolutely be mids, and will probably only be a modest bowl at most. It's going to be really hard to avoid though, because all of my friends smoke and it's pretty much our main activity together 

One afterthought, I was on about 0.25mg of lorazepam during the trip which probably saved me from going completely insane. But it also probably made me more willing to smoke again which was in all honesty dumb as shit. I think I really needed to get the message that I can't touch with the stuff while I'm recovering so perhaps it couldn't have been avoided.


----------



## The3lbDream (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok just to make it clear I wouldn't recommend any type of recreational drug if trying to recover fro DR/DP.That being said I used to smoke a lot way back when and I quit for about 2 months before I got DR.I couldn't handle it at first and smoked just to to take the edge off and to be honest it just felt like I was high.Like normal.I don't remember feeling like I had DR.All that said I wouldn't even think of touching anything now.I seriously want reality back and never want to escape it again


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

soulsearcher86 said:


> I'm actually feeling a lot better today. More or less about as recovered as I was before smoking (60-80%), but I still feel like it kinda set me back somehow. Not really sure to be honest because today has been one of my best days in a way, I keep getting flashes of what life was like before DP/DR.
> 
> So I agree that it seems to have benefited me in some way but I definitely smoked too much. I was even sharing the blunt, and tapped out after I really started to get scared. I told myself that I was only going to smoke reggie when I came back to weed, but my friend assured me that it wasn't super loud shit even though it was some purp. I don't blame him though because he is a heavy smoker and what is strong to him is not even close to what is to most people.
> 
> ...


ya i know what you mean..i will one day smoke like on my old days but as long as i recover im not really touching weed again instead of micro doses cause they dont make me worse...at least i smoke cigs for 4 month now and im addicted to nicotine ...im tapering down the last days because my lungs hurt..but im able to smoke nicotine without dp/dr which is quite amazing if you ask me....

i know what you mean all my friends are smoking too and now where i cant do so anymore im almost everyday alone at home sitting in front oof the internet and trying to find some help, experiementing with substances which might help and so on...but ya ..im alone

i really wish we can return to weed as usual one day...sometimes i think if at least one of my friends would have dp/dr and wouldnt want to stop smoking too i could try having sessions with this person and feel a lot safer than smoking alone or with people who dont have dp/dr..


----------

